# Fountains Monkey Business 100km Audax in the morning



## vernon (24 Mar 2012)

I'll be taking my Chimera for its third 100km ride tomorrow. 

I've already ridden more audaxes on it this year than I managed to ride in all of last year.

Weather forecast looks good.


----------

